# من قوانين الملتقى .هام جدا.....!!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
الأخوة الأعضاء نرجو تعاونكم معنا وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.​ 
بعض الشروط ​ 


*1- **تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ ،**وللمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف **.*​ 
*2- **لا تسمح إدارة الملتقى بطرح أي مواضيع يكون **الهدف منها فقط نشر **إعلانات لمنتديات أخرى .*​ 
*3- **الالتزام بأدب الحديث والمحاورة وعدم الإساءة للدين **الإسلامي أو أيّ من الأديان السماوية الأخرى والابتعاد عن المساس بولاة الأمر في البلدان **العربية **والإسلامية **والتعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين **المتعارف عليها رسمياً**.*​ 
*4- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى .*​ 
*5- **يرجى الابتعاد عن تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في أكثر من **قسم من الأقسام وذلك **باستخدام خاصية البحث قبل طرح الموضوع الجديد للتأكد أن **الموضوع لم يتم طرحه من قبل **وعدم التطرق إلى أي مواضيع تختص بطرق وكيفية تجاوز البروكسي ، أو التطرق لبرامج الهكر و الاختراق .*​ 
*6**- يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل**( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ، *
*سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .*​ 
*7** - **يفضل عدم استخدام عناوين المواضيع لجذب القراء من خلال ذكر جمل مثيرة أو مخالفة **للذوق العام رغبة للفت الانتباه**.*​ 
*8- **إدارة الملتقى ترجو من الأعضاء الكرام عدم التدخل في شؤونها، وعدم الشكوى علناً ضد **أي مشرف أو عضو في أقسام الملتقى. ولها كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أي موضوع أو**إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك دون ذكر الأسباب، وبدون تبليغ العضو بذلك. وللأعضاء اعتماد أسلوب الرسائل الخاصة في **حالة وجود أي ملاحظة أو شكوى أو بطرح موضوع **في قسم الشكاوي **والاقتراحات.*​ 
*9- **في حالة الرغبة في وضع صورة في خانة التوقيع الخاصة بك **يجب التقيد باستخدام صورة واحدة فقط بمقاس و حجم معقول و مقبول مع شرط أن يكون التوقيع غير مخالف للدين و الأخلاق . وعدم ذكر وسيلة الاتصال من خلال التوقيع بأي طريقة كانت، و في حال مخالفة العضو في وضع توقيعه فأنه يحرم من خاصية التوقيع ، وقد يتعرض للإيقاف .*​ 
10- يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى. ​ 
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع الأساسي ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html​ 
هذه الشروط قابلة للإضافة و التعديل ، و سيتم إبلاغ الأعضاء حول أي تعديل أو إضافة تتم ..​ 

نأمل من الجميع التقيد بهذه الشروط ، وأي إخلال بها قد يعرض العضو للإيقاف .
شاكرين و مقدرين للجميع حرصهم و اهتمامهم ..​ 

و للجميع تحيات إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب
---------------------------------------------------------​
اسأل المولى التوفيق والسداد للجميع.
شاكراً تعاونكم وتجاوبكم.
والله من وراء القصد .​


----------



## د.محبس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك على التوضيح*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا لك على التوضيح


 
العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا دكتورنا الفاضل على الاعلان عن هذه الشروط لتوضيح الأمر وقد تم البدء فى تنفيذ هذه الشروط وسيتم تعديل العناوين 
*- يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل ( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ، سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmed_ashmawy قال:


> *شكرا لك على التوضيح*​


 
العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو​


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

علم وينفذ 
وجميع الشروط تصب في مصلحة المنتدى والاعضاء
وانشاء الله الجميع يلتزم 

بارك الله بك د.محمد على المجهود الرائع الذي تبذله

تقديري واحترامي


----------



## ali altyar (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> مشكور جدا دكتورنا الفاضل على الاعلان عن هذه الشروط لتوضيح الأمر *.*


العــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــو​


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم 

والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> علم وينفذ
> وجميع الشروط تصب في مصلحة المنتدى والاعضاء
> وانشاء الله الجميع يلتزم
> 
> ...


 

مشكورين على التعاون .. وفقك الله وبارك فيكم ..

تقبلوا تقديري .. وتحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ali altyar قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح مع فائق الاحترام


 
وشاكرًا ومقدراً تعاون الجميع ..
مع تحياتي .​


----------



## سعيد علياد علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

النظام حلو شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو يا استاذي تثبيت هذا الموضوع..حتى يكون امام الجميع..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

سعيد علياد علي قال:


> النظام حلو شكرا على التوضيح


 
شكرا مهندس سعيد.. على تفهمكم ..
وشاكرا تعاون الجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سعيد علياد علي قال:


> النظام حلو شكرا على التوضيح


 
الأخ المهندس سعيد علياد علي
شاكر تفهمكم وتعاونكم .. 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يناير 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> نرجو يا استاذي تثبيت هذا الموضوع..حتى يكون امام الجميع..وجزاك الله كل خير


 

أشكرك مهندس مصطفى ..

وفعلا أرى تثبيت هذا الموضوع.

فقد تكررت عناوين
-ساعدوني
-سؤال
-لأهل الخبرة 
-ممكن مساعدة
-من عنده الجواب فليتفضل
.
.
.


وهذه النوعية من الأسئلة العامة مضللة فعند البحث عن موضوع معين لاتظهر 
وكمثال : يكون السؤال عن التربينة مثلا ..
فعند الإجابة وتكون هناك إجابات ومشاركات ومداخلات قيمة 

فلو بحثنا .. لما ظهرت هذه المشاركات .

أرجو كتابة السؤال كاملا بموضوعه .

مع شكري وتقديري للجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

.........................................


----------

